# X-BOX



## Theogenes (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a question. Has anyone heard of messing up the color on your TV with the use of X-Box??
Jim


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2006)

Jim, I remember that Pong came with a warning that it could affect your "colour TV". I guess that the B&W set were safe!

Sorry I have no usefull tips. I was just thinking about Pong the other day I remembered the old warnings.


----------



## CDM (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Snyder_
> I have a question. Has anyone heard of messing up the color on your TV with the use of X-Box??
> Jim


 
TV's can suffer from burn-in caused by leaving the console on and a game running. Magnets will be your primary culrprit though. Do you have speakers very close to your TV?

If so, move them away, and in many cases the color will return to normal.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 18, 2006)

I've never heard of this being an issue (I am a BIG gamer). Even burn in takes HOURS over a long period of time with the picture having to be paused.


----------



## Croghanite (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jim Snyder_
> ...



Mangum knows this because of the mass hours his x box runs


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 19, 2006)

What were you playing Microsoft Spreadsheet


----------

